# It's Official, introducing



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Well my ticket is booked for Saturday and I am so excited that I won't be able to sleep!! I posted in the breeder thread, but thought I'd give him a formal introduction. We don't have a name for him yet, but we are thinking of Louis (pronounced Louie). From the second we saw him, he melted out heart and that was all it took...

At 12 weeks:










Last Night (5 months): 










He is from TNT maltese (Theresa Meyer) and I have to tell you that she is such a sweet lady! She will be out of town this weekend picking up her maltese that was being shown, but her husband is dropping him off at the airport so I can pick him up  There are so many amazing maltese breeders that it was nearly impossible to choose, but we can't resist this guy. Lucky for us the first class ticket was only $100 more since it was so last minute, so I'm hoping they will be more lenient with me and a puppy. I will post pics as soon as I see him!! Thanks for sharing our excitement!! Now let's just pray the other kiddos love him also. (ok I'll stop blabbing lol).


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

OMG-that second picture....what a doll!! No wonder you're so excited! :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh MY - He's so cute - How old is he? very exciting!! I can't way to see the photos after you get him back home. Have a safe flight!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh my goodness! He is absolutely adorable! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! He's precious!!!! So, if it doesn't work out.....you know, with your other dogs.....I want him!!!!! :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> OMG! He's precious!!!! So, if it doesn't work out.....you know, with your other dogs.....I want him!!!!! :wub:[/B]


haha, too funny! I swear, when we got Haley (our 2nd yorkie), Rocky went from being an only child to having a sister. When we brought her home he hated her and brought all of his toys onto the couch and would ignore her. We were almost going to bring her back to the breeder thinking we had made a huge mistake. Now he loves both his sisters, thank goodness. I think it beats being an only "child" 


Oh, and he is 5 months old. She has done a great job with his coat. I can't wait to care for it! Maya has a horrible coat, so we have to keep her in a puppy cut. So, my chris systems brushes will finally have good use!


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

OMG, he is sooooooooo cute!!! He gives me puppy fever!!!! :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

He is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute. Need more pictures. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He is stunning. I love that look! Congratulations!!! TNT is a very well-respected breeder.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

He is gorgeous!! Do you have a name yet?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Loius is gorgeous :wub: congratulations, I can imagine your excitement about picking him up and bringing him into your family, I hope all goes well for you


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He is one _handsome_ little boy - I can see why you are excited!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg.. hes adorable!!! congrats!!!! :wub: :biggrin:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh wow, what a beautiful little boy. :wub: Congrats.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He's so sweet. Theresa is a great breeder/exhibitor. Can't wait to see
more pics.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Louis is gorgeous!! What a handsome face. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh lucky you!!! I met Theresa at Nationals this past august and she is truly a wonderful lady. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww, he is sooooooooo cute!! :wub: :wub: You're one lucky lady!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Pure perfection - and that is one of my favorite names . Sarah :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! I have spoken with Theresa and her husband both at a couple of shows here in Jacksonville. They are nice people and their Malts are precious.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-I am in love :wub: :wub: What a face :w00t:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

OMGosh, what a face!! :wub: :wub: He is Adorable! :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I know that I already said this in another thread, but I feel it is worth repeating!!!! He is ADORABLE!!!! :wub: How could you not just fall in love with that face!?!?!? :wub: I can't wait for pics of your new lil guy!!!! :wub:


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

He is too cute. I melted too when I saw him. :wub: 

absolutely precious! :smheat:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh what a beautiful baby!!!! You are so lucky. No wonder you are so excited. I know I would be, too. Congratulations on your new addidion! Can't wait to watch him as he grows!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

:smheat: :smheat: :smheat: He is gorgeous :smheat:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree with everyone--he has a beautiful face! And such a beautiful coat for only 5 months!! Congrats!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Louis is just beautiful even if he is a boy.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats- he is an absolute doll :wub:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

WOW!! He is adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww hes sooooo cute! :wub: CONGRATS! :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, it's Sunday.....is he home??? I need an update...


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh, he has such a sweet face!! Congratulations and have a safe flight.
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ooooh my gooodness! :wub: he's a stunner! :wub: absolutely beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

How exciting!!!! Any update? Is the new baby home yet??? We need pictures!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWWWWW omigod he is soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

He has the kind of face I just LOVE! He is one cutie patootie! More pictures please!!!!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That sweet little face just melts me. :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

He is just adorable. A BEAUTIFUL little face! Please post pictures when you get him.

Cyndi


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: congrats!! he is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks so much guys- you are so sweet!

Well he was a perfect angel on the plane, I was very impressed. He is soo tiny!!! I really hope he grows some. I actually think he is a little too skinny, so I need to fatten him up. Easier said than done, this is my only little boy not to love food- he won even eat nutrical! He just turned 6 months old, but he sure seems like a puppy. I couldn't imagine him being 12 weeks :smheat:

Anyways, he is SUCH a mommy's boy and cuddles, which I love, but he was supposed to be a daddy's boy so daddy isn't too thrilled. He said all 4 of the dogs are mine, so he sarcastically said next time we get one it will be when I'm out of town for a few weeks :smrofl: Really though, I'm sure Louis will love hubby as he becomes more secure in his new home. 

Here he is before we boarded the plane:










Then here are a few pictures I got last night. He wasn't too excited about the flash:










Hiding under our ottoman by our bed. His brother and sisters haven't quite accepted him yet, so when I'm not holding him and they are around, he just sits still.










Waiting for mommy to come to bed. The first night he slept in his crate, and then last night he was stuck to me. 

Oh, and he is such a good boy and has gone on the pad most of the time!

Thanks for asking!! I know that once he gets used to being here, his little personality will come out. For now he is still getting adjusted and will only run around if I'm in the room with him alone. He really is such a sweetheart though and loves to kiss.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Melt my heart! He is adorable.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! You're killing me. He is amazingly gorgeous!!! I love that look. 

He is really beyond adorable. You are a lucky lady!!!

This is my favorite picture of him! WOW!

[attachment=30465SC_0681.jpg]


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He is _sooooo_ beautiful - again :chili: Congratulations :chili: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh MY!!! What a little dollbaby!!!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smheat: OMG. :thumbsup: Just remember, pal.....if it doesn't work out with your other "Kids".....he's MINE!!!!!!!!


....of course, I'm only thinking of you...... :innocent:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

He's home! YEAH!!! What a little sweetie! Congratulations once again! I can only imagine you are just thrilled! :aktion033:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Congratulations Brooke! He sure is a doll!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Cute Puppy!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Too cute for words!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: Congratulations!! I love your new baby! Shoni just turned 6 mo., so I know...... Aren't they wonderful! :wub: :wub:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

So glad he's home!! :chili: :chili: He is Precious!! :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks again 

I'm a tad bit concerned because he doesn't like food- ANY food- eggs, hamburger, his dry food, peanut butter, nothing!! He won't even lick nutrical off of my hand. I hope its because he is still adjusting and that he will eat soon because he sure needs to put on some weight.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Thanks again
> 
> I'm a tad bit concerned because he doesn't like food- ANY food- eggs, hamburger, his dry food, peanut butter, nothing!! He won't even lick nutrical off of my hand. I hope its because he is still adjusting and that he will eat soon because he sure needs to put on some weight.[/B]



It could be he's just adjusting to new surroundings, but didn't you say he was on the thin side? If so, he may be a fussy eater. Why not ask Theresa what she
suggests. You might add some Pet Tabs until he starts eating better. He's a cutie pie.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Awww he is SO CUTE! He reminds me a little of Ace..:wub: :wub: you're one lucky lady!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

They said he always was a good eater, although he is extremely skinny- maybe I'm just imagining it, but I can feel his bones and spine which I dont like. For now I'm just going to wait a few days and see. If not, we will have to do the food game. He is bound to eat something!  I don't want to give in and feed him just eggs because that isn't balanced enough if that is the only thing he is eating. Tonight I'm going to try and warm the food after I soak it and instead of adding water, Im going to try chicken broth. He is eating purina puppy chow, which I'm not entirely fond of, so I may try another dry food to see what he thinks. He is teething, so that could be another factor. His poor mouth is so tiny that I cant imagine what it feels like to chew anyways. He weighed in at 2 lb. 12 oz. at 6 months. I really hope he makes it to at least 4 lbs., or if anything, gets some fat to cover up his little bones. 

I just love maltese, they are amazingly sweet, now we have 2 cuddlebugs, hubby and I each either have Maya our Louis snuggled up right next to us (they both are the same- like to be as close as possible), so since the yorkies never did like cuddling, now both hubby and I each have a cuddler to sleep with  So glad to have you all to share this with!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree that he is probably just going through an adjustment period. But on the other hand he has to eat. Have you had him at the vet's office for a check up since he arrived? Sounds good that he too likes to snuggle....lucky you, 2 snuggle bunnies.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> I agree that he is probably just going through an adjustment period. But on the other hand he has to eat. Have you had him at the vet's office for a check up since he arrived? Sounds good that he too likes to snuggle....lucky you, 2 snuggle bunnies.[/B]


We're going tomorrow afternoon to the vet office for a check up. Theresa brought him on Friday so he could fly on Saturday, but we still need to take him. We will do the bloodwork etc. as well so he can get neutered soon. His stools are fine, so I dont think there is anything that prevents him from absorbing food, but we shall see.


----------



## JPix (Oct 24, 2007)

waaaay too cute. Now I have puppy fever too 

My little JJ used to be a real picky eater too. He would let his food sit there and any time his brother would get close, he would defend it but he still wouldn't eat it. We feed them at certain times so if he didn't eat it, we would take it away until the next feeding. He would eventually eat when he got hungry but we were afraid cause he got real skinny too. We ended up finally changing the food and guess what, JJ eats like a pig! oink oink!!!! I know you've tried differnet foods so I am not sure what else to tell you other than keep trying. We went from Candidate to Science Diet small bites.

-Jasen


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*WOW! Can't think of anything to add that has not been said already, but that baby is FABULOUS looking!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 
You are very lucky.
Congratulations!!! *


----------

